# 2nd Gen auto climate control swap



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello all. I have a 2016 Cruze LT/RS with the heated seats and the manual climate control. I would like to know if it is possible to swap the manual climate control for the auto climate control and will it work? Maybe with a Tech 2 update after the swap? I am seeing used units in the $50-60 range so it would be a nice little upgrade if would work. The plugs on the rear of the units look to be the same connector/pin configuration. Maybe there is more here than meets the eye, but I was just wondering since I am seeing some of the 2019 model LTs have the auto climate control. 

Thanks!


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

Where do you see them going for 50-60? I would say try it (be the guinea pig) and let us know if it works because that sounds pretty cheap for it to work. Depending on where you buy it are you able to return it also?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have also been wondering about this swap. If it would work and what it would take to make it happen?

It may be worth it to take a gamble for $50 and see if it works when you plug it in...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably needs a BCM reflash at the very least.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Forget it. You need the control unit, several sensors / modules on the heater box, wiring, BCM reflash + other stuff I can't remember off the top of my head.

Oh yeah, you can't just reflash your bcm and enable that feature. You have to have a VIN that has the exact options your car has PLUS auto HVAC to work.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

firehawk618 said:


> Forget it. You need the control unit, several sensors / modules on the heater box, wiring, BCM reflash + other stuff I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Oh yeah, you can't just reflash your bcm and enable that feature. You have to have a VIN that has the exact options your car has PLUS auto HVAC to work.


Well I'm glad for the info even though it's a big let down that it won't be that easy to change.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. I figured it probably wasn't going to work that easy. Nothing does on these newer cars. As for the price of the climate control unit, I found several used ones on eBay for $50-60.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

I did this swap but as mentioned the auto stuff wont work. Everything else does and its the same plug, looks nice though







..2018 lt hatch


----------



## Maxgambi (Sep 28, 2021)

I did the swap, however the vent bars stays at 4 bars even if you change it to one. It only shows on the screen. Also you can’t use the auto feature or turn off the A/C by pressing the knob button. Other than that everything else works as it should


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

Maxgambi said:


> I did the swap, however the vent bars stays at 4 bars even if you change it to one. It only shows on the screen. Also you can’t use the auto feature or turn off the A/C by pressing the knob button. Other than that everything else works as it should


Any chance you ask the dealership for a flash or a garage with the equipment (GM Global Connect Membership)? Just seeing how big of a pain this would be. The cost of these is $100 on websites and they don't even mention the flash.

Also I found this thread but looking at Haynes (states only models with HVAC - Automatic) and All Data (doesn't have any restrictions stating HVAC - Automatic on the same Schematics - Specifically the Air Del and Temp Controls), LTs have these things listed. I can confirm at least for the Windshield Temp and inside moisture sensor and then the ambient light sunload sensor - LT's DO have these. What I'm not sure of is the mode door actuator, air temp door actuator, and air recirculation door actuator. I'll do some digging to verify. I'm curious to know if it's actually a BCM issue or if it's just missing a piece of equipment/sensor behind the Control module.


----------



## Snow_KillerZ1205 (9 mo ago)

Did you find out any information about it because I tried installing it myself and I had the same issue. I did however install a heated steering wheel and it works fantastic but obviously I would prefer having a automatic control temperature unit in my car as well to finish the theme. I gave up trying to figure out the rear heated seats.


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

I have not checked further into the schematics besides noticing All Data is the same between the LT and Premier. I'd need to get one of the Premiers HVAC controllers in my hands to compare the two and how the boards are done. I used to have a '16 Premier and the fan did not turn off like it does in my '17 LT when the auto stop happens. Thinking this has something to do with the controller or maybe there's an extra fan or different type of fan in the Premier? Just a theory. People complain about the lower models, how the vehicle gets hot interior when the fan goes to low. My premier never had that problem. The LT I'm always adjusting the fan when auto stop happens. I agree this is annoying and does not keep interior consistent in temp. From what I remember the Premier did not do as many auto stops as the LT either but I could be remembering wrong.

I agree, I wanted to add the rear seats as well. The rear seats from what I have seen in the schematic there's definitely too many things needed to add and wires missing. It would be a waste on return, but a fun project.


----------



## Snow_KillerZ1205 (9 mo ago)

HGRitticuss said:


> I have not checked further into the schematics besides noticing All Data is the same between the LT and Premier. I'd need to get one of the Premiers HVAC controllers in my hands to compare the two and how the boards are done. I used to have a '16 Premier and the fan did not turn off like it does in my '17 LT when the auto stop happens. Thinking this has something to do with the controller or maybe there's an extra fan or different type of fan in the Premier? Just a theory. People complain about the lower models, how the vehicle gets hot interior when the fan goes to low. My premier never had that problem. The LT I'm always adjusting the fan when auto stop happens. I agree this is annoying and does not keep interior consistent in temp. From what I remember the Premier did not do as many auto stops as the LT either but I could be remembering wrong.
> 
> I agree, I wanted to add the rear seats as well. The rear seats from what I have seen in the schematic there's definitely too many things needed to add and wires missing. It would be a waste on return, but a fun project.


I know that feeling. I got curious so I did a thorough deep clean on my car and I found that the housing for all the wires runs under the carpet and into the back seat area where there is a plug in that looks like it can work. The only downside is that near the glove compartment on the floor is the housing unit to all the wires and when I looked I noticed several prongs were missing indicating that no other cosmetics that you could normally get on a premier would work on the LT. The HVAC unit would work well if it was all plug and play like my old 2006 dodge stratus was. I remember finding out you could add a temperature sensor unit for the outside on the dodge at the time and when I removed the dash panel all the wires were there….just wish things were as simple as old cars were. So we can customize!


----------

